# Is this sad, or what? (or fun with block planes)



## Scrit (15 Sep 2006)

Yipee, my digital cameta is working again! So, time for a little challenge called "guess the block plane". Here are 11 ordinary common (or not so copmmon) or garden block planes from my collection of rust. What are they? (Warning - I have worked in the US of A so some of these might not be that familiar):












These are part of the Pennine rust mountain, just from the foothills you understand....  

Scrit


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Sep 2006)

Hi Scrit,

Is this part of the process of getting off the slope, where you have to first publish a picture and admit "I'm a block plane-aholic" :lol: 

Haven't a clue about most, but I'll guess that the third from the left is a Veritas (OK, I started with the easy one), the next one is a Stanley 60.5, the eighth one looks like a Record knuckle-joint 09.5. The rest I don't know - so at least I don't have to join block plane-aholic anonymous just yet :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Scrit (15 Sep 2006)

Paul

I've met a few of the real heavy collectors in the States and I'm a real lightweight in comparison..... but I've dabbled since the late seventies when I first met Roy Arnold and Tony Barwick (anyone remember his shop on Upper Street in Islington?)

The LV was a relatively easy one. And the fourth from the left is a tad _wide_ to be a 60-1/2, knew someone would _Fall_ for that one. The eighth one is black (and they were both bought in the UK)

Scrit


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Sep 2006)

I'm obviously colour blind as well :? 

Paul


----------



## Alf (16 Sep 2006)

Sheesh, and I thought I had a block plane problem...

'Course you couldn't do anything obvious like a 507 or 140, could you? :roll: Are the two knuckle caps in the middle Sargents? The one on the left being the pricier nickle-plated variety perchance? The other knuckle's probably an 18 or 19 but _it's not a helpful angle_... The ickle one might be a 101? Second in on the left is a 102 I assume. The one like a 102 with an adjustment might be a Sargent too? Ooo, and the one to the right of the possible Sargent knuckle caps might be a Sargent 5206? Ack, they can't all be Sargents? Oh well, chuck in other manufacturer's identical versions as desired... The others are low angle, adjustable mouth things, one of which must be a Millers *Falls*, 57 or something? The one second on the right, rather veritesque in appearance is just annoying me 'cos I have a nagging feeling I've seen one before. Ack, I'm losing the will to live here - I'm done.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Scrit (16 Sep 2006)

Oops....


----------



## Ian Dalziel (16 Sep 2006)

OK heres my guess's

little plane in the middle is a stanley 101....its the 101 1/2 you want 

working left to right

1....millars falls possibly a 55
2....???marsh 102
3...... veritas
4...millars falls
5....sargent
6.....sargent
7.....double ended block possibly another sargent
8.....??????
9......??????
10....millars falls possibly a 56

i'll get me coat

I


----------



## Scrit (16 Sep 2006)

Alf":1udbdejf said:


> Sheesh, and I thought I had a block plane problem...


The slippery slope had me many, many years ago....... :roll: Not just you and Philly with problems. DFPs, anyone?

That's pretty good, Alf :shock: :wink:

The left most one is a Sargent variation on the #103, the second from the left is indeed a Stanley but it has an adjuster (difficult to see, I know), so making it a #103. The Millers-Falls plane is indeed their #57 (equivalent to a Stanley #65, a bigger version of the #60-1/2) and the two planes next to that are indeed are indeed Sargent knuckle caps, #5607 and #5306 respectively (variations on the Stanley #18/#19 series) with the bent steel jobbie indeed being a Sargent #5206 as you correctly surmised. The stanley knuckle cap is a #18, but shame on you for not getting the next one as it's also English! The little dinky jobbie at the front is a 101 type, but us the rather less common Record #0101. 

So that leaves the two at the right hand end. Most of these were bought in the UK and not at auction either (in fact one of them was bought new, still nagging......?) It's sometimes easy to forget that both Millers-Falls and Sargent took several pops at the British market over the years

Scrit


----------



## Ian Dalziel (16 Sep 2006)

> rather less common Record #0101



  


looking again i'm iclined to say no8 (L to R) is a stanley with a nickel plated lever cap
no idea on no 9 the front brass screw and rear adjuster i dont reconsise...but i dont collect  


I


----------



## Scrit (16 Sep 2006)

Ian, that's the #18. Just for good measure I also have this:






:lol: 

Scrit


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Sep 2006)

What are those knuckle caps like in use, Scrit? I've never used one. I find that the little lever on the #60.5 type of plane sometimes causes the blade to move slightly when it is tightened or released which is why I prefer the large screw of the type used on the Veritas :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Scrit (16 Sep 2006)

Paul Chapman":2ay1es6c said:


> What are those knuckle caps like in use, Scrit?


Hi Paul 

They are actually quite comfortable as the "dome" rests in the palm, although the Stanley/Record type is more comfortable to use than the Sargent type - the Sargent "dome" sits a little higher and feels a little larger. Actually, I reckon the LV low angle block is better than both. The only thing is that the lateral adjustment lever can get caught on your fingers from time to time. I've not experienced the problem of blade movement you have; my #60-/12 has a knob that is turned for blade adjustment, it's small stuff like the #103 I've had move on me from time to tiime

Scrit


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Sep 2006)

Scrit":39r3wq45 said:


> Just for good measure I also have this:



Blimey, that's in good nick :shock: 

Paul


----------



## Alf (16 Sep 2006)

Scrit":3ek779si said:


> That's pretty good, Alf :shock: :wink:


Hah! It's a perishin' miracle I got any of them - I've never bothered to memorise any block plane features 'cos I know I'll never see them. :roll: :lol: 

And yes, number 9 is still nagging - I just know I'm going to go "d'oh"

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (16 Sep 2006)

What an incredible collection you've got there Scrit. 

So, come on them.....whats your favourite ? ( may have already mentioned).

I haven't really (yet) got into block planes......have a record 91/2, BUT I did get a Stanley #140 off Epay the other day to showoff. 

Still thinking of modifying it.....

Its an interesting looking thing though. The blade have to be one of the thinnest I've ever seen though ; which is a bit disappointing. 

And another problem with the model I've got,,,,is the clamp down mechanism...its one of those waggon wheel sort of things, sitting between the lever cap and the blade......too weak,,,,from blade adjustment the threaded hole for this wheel wore loose......so it shifts everytime you raise and lower the blade......had to fill it full of locktight.


----------



## Scrit (16 Sep 2006)

Alf":39daf16h said:


> Hah! It's a perishin' miracle I got any of them - I've never bothered to memorise any block plane features 'cos I know I'll never see them. :roll: :lol:


You're much too modest



Alf":39daf16h said:


> And yes, number 9 is still nagging - I just know I'm going to go "d'oh"


It's actually an English-made #60-1/2, circa 1983. One of Stanley's less famous "remodels" and I'm told not that common, but at the time I bought it as a user not a collector



Jake Darvall":39daf16h said:


> So, come on them.....whats your favourite ?


It's got to be the LV which I carry everywhere.



Jake Darvall":39daf16h said:


> And another problem with the model I've got,,,,is the clamp down mechanism...its one of those waggon wheel sort of things, sitting between the lever cap and the blade......too weak,,,,from blade adjustment the threaded hole for this wheel wore loose......so it shifts everytime you raise and lower the blade......had to fill it full of locktight.


That's why the LV design is soooo good. Big clamping pad and you can still get replacement lever caps.....

Scrit


----------



## Alf (16 Sep 2006)

Scrit":cxemsluu said:


> It's actually an English-made #60-1/2, circa 1983. One of Stanley's less famous "remodels" and I'm told not that common, but at the time I bought it as a user not a collector


Is that a fact? Well, well, that's interesting. Funny, that doesn't ring a bell but I could have sworn I'd seen one before. I wonder where? :-k

I'm getting old, aren't I? #-o :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Scrit (16 Sep 2006)

Would you like me to post a few more detailed images?I belive the model number was something like #60-1/2A or the like

Scrit


----------



## Limey Lurker (17 Sep 2006)

Alf":1efv2nau said:


> Scrit":1efv2nau said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty good, Alf :shock: :wink:
> ...



I think it's a Stanley 220; at least it's identical to my 220A except that it has a brass knob where mine has a plastic knob.


----------



## Scrit (17 Sep 2006)

Limey Lurker":3f8uaib1 said:


> I think it's a Stanley 220; at least it's identical to my 220A except that it has a brass knob where mine has a plastic knob.


Well I'd have taken another photo, but the digi cam gave up the ghost again today. Arghh!!!! It has an adjustable mouth, low angle and blade lateral adjustment, honest

Scrit


----------



## Alf (17 Sep 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Limey Lurker. 

Doesn't the "regular" 220 have a plastic knob while the 60.5 has brass? Makes sense they'd do the same for the "new improved version" I suppose? :-k Presumably they did a 60.5A, 220A, 9.5A(?) and so forth? What is it with plane makers tacking an A on to model numbers anyway? Record were demons for it. :? 

And I still can't remember where I saw it before. ](*,)

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Scrit (18 Sep 2006)

OK, Alf, so here's the #60-1/2A in all its "glory" and for compaeison the LV low angle block. Look familiar?:







although from behind they're very different 






and here's the #60-1/2A "innards":






Scrit


----------

